# Age of Empires Direct IP Problem



## P11

Hi, both me and my friend are trying to play a Direct IP game. We both have Age of Empires 3 with the most recent update 1.01. Both of us have our modems connected directly to the wall and to our computers. We live about 2 blocks from eachother, when i create the game and he attempts to join he got the message (Update to a newer version) (1.01) he then did that....now when he tries he gets the message "Game Not Found." 
Does anyone know any solution to this?

Thanks


----------



## Geoff

I've had similar problems with AOE2 and other games, you need to setup DMZ in your modem or forward the ports that AOE3 uses.  This should solve your problem.


----------



## P11

*Could you please explain that*..... i also have a D-Link wireless router but i disconnected for the sole purpose of playing AOE3 Direct IP.


----------



## Geoff

Go to your modems configuration page, and there should be a spot to set DMZ IP.  Just type in your IP.


----------



## P11

I forgot how to get to my modems configuration page


----------



## Trizoy

which modem do you have?


----------



## Geoff

Do you know your IP address?  It should tell you if you double click on the computer icon in the taskbar.  Lets say your IP is: 192.168.0.3, then most likely your modems IP will be: 192.168.0.1.


----------



## P11

yes i know my ip adress, but what do i do with it ? http://IP adress?


----------



## Geoff

Just type in the IP of the modem into the address bar, like this: 192.168.0.1

No need for the http or www commands.


----------



## P11

im doing that and its not working


----------



## Trizoy

You can forward ports from a modem? Why would you need to... there is no firewall in a modem.. it is a direct connect.. Geoff are you thinking of a router?


----------



## P11

ya, cause im pretty sure my modem(not router) does not have that capability.


----------



## Trizoy

When you try to use direct ip connect.. are you connecting to his ip.. or is he connecting to yours?  what are the first three numbers of that ip address?? You may be getting the local and public ip confused..


----------



## Geoff

Trizoy brought up a great point, what IP are you using when your trying to do the Direct IP?  Can you tell us the IP?


----------



## P11

ya, no problem....
Router IP: 192.168.10......
Modem IP: 72.137......

He was trying to connect through me and i was also trying to connect through him...both did not work


----------



## Geoff

Ok, your modem IP is actually the public IP, not the private.  Did your modem come with any software that allowed you to change settings and such?

And what is the IP that your trying to conect to on AoE3?  Please tell us the whole thing or just the first 3 numbers of the IP.


----------



## P11

My ISP is rogers hi-speed cable, it came with some software but im pretty sure it did not have any features for changing your modems IP. I changed my connection back to a Router connection and enabled DMZ. Aside from that he is trying to connect to me and the ip adress of mine now is...
192.168.10.100...


----------



## Trizoy

are you both using the same operating systems? Both winXP? or is there win 9x in there?


----------



## P11

xp home, and xp pro


----------



## Geoff

Direct IP *wont* work if you give him an IP or he gives you an IP that starts with 192.  

So it doesnt work when you give your friend your Public IP? (the one that started with 72.)


----------



## Trizoy

Tell your friend to connect to you 72 address the modem forwards everything to the 192 address
thats the difference betwen a public and local ip...  publis work outside, local works inside..


----------



## P11

neither worked.


----------



## Trizoy

P11 said:
			
		

> neither worked.




And you have your local ip applied to put your computer in the DMZ..?

Are you using winxo firewall? or any other firewall programs? Norton?


----------



## P11

when i just use my Modem, i dont know how to change it to allow DMZ.


----------



## Trizoy

P11 said:
			
		

> when i just use my Modem, i dont know how to change it to allow DMZ.




OK, but your on the router now right? When your on the router... put your local ip in the dmz... Then make sure all your firewalls and antivirus (especially norton) are off...


----------



## P11

I did, same result....Game Not Found


----------



## Geoff

Does your friend have port forwarding or DMZ set on his modem/router?


----------



## P11

i am pretty sure he does not have it enabled.


----------



## Geoff

Well if you can tell him to enable DMZ on his modem then your game should work.


----------



## P11

ok, i just tried it again...both of us on routers... both enabled DMZ and we tried and still the same result


----------



## Geoff

Is there anyone else that you can test it out with to see if the problem is with you or your friends comp?


----------



## Trizoy

GEOFF! you dont set up DMZ on your modem....  It is a router thing.

Ask your friend if he has firewalls installed or norton! This can block it aswell...


----------



## P11

ok, i will install the game on my brothers computer and attempt to make all the changes that were stated..soooooo..

If i have a Modem, what changes can i make?

If i have a Router, I can change DMZ but what else?


----------



## Geoff

Trizoy said:
			
		

> GEOFF! you dont set up DMZ on your modem....  It is a router thing.



I can setup DMZ on my modem...

As trizoy said, make sure a firewall such as norton or windows firewall isnt blocking your from playing.


----------



## Trizoy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I can setup DMZ on my modem...
> 
> As trizoy said, make sure a firewall such as norton or windows firewall isnt blocking your from playing.




Is your modem a modem/router?

If it is only a modem.. there IS NOT a firewall...
A modem only connects you to the internet.


----------



## Trizoy

P11 said:
			
		

> ok, i will install the game on my brothers computer and attempt to make all the changes that were stated..soooooo..
> 
> If i have a Modem, what changes can i make?
> 
> If i have a Router, I can change DMZ but what else?




If you connect directly to the modem (from PC) then you do not need to enable DMZ, no port forwarding. Make sure all firewall software, and antivirus is off.

If you use the router connection. You can either enable the dmz for your specific local ip (192.168.2.XX). OR You can forward the required port which the game uses. The game shoudl tell you this port by saying connecting server 79.123.42.4:16759   the 16759 is the port. Foward that port, to your local ip.   

I would go with the dmz. But make sure when your done you take it out of dmz, as your not protected.


----------



## Geoff

My modem is only a modem (Has 1 ethernet and 1 usb), it has a NAT Firewall built in, along with DMZ and Port Forwarding.  I also have a Belkin wireless router, but im not connected to that.


----------



## Trizoy

Well it is not just a modem then. You have a modem with extra features like a NAT firewall andmz port forwarding. If you did not have the firewall on theire you would not need the dmz or prot forwarding... WOW 3 Extra features!


----------



## P11

I just tried to Direct IP once more, this time both of us had DMZ enabled and all of our firewalls were off. Still no luck


----------



## Geoff

Trizoy said:
			
		

> Well it is not just a modem then. You have a modem with extra features like a NAT firewall andmz port forwarding. If you did not have the firewall on theire you would not need the dmz or prot forwarding... WOW 3 Extra features!



more than 3 





And as i said before, this is just a modem with only 2 ports (1 ethernet and 1 usb), even though the setup looks just like a router.  I wonder if it could be that they use the same firmware for their modems and their modem/routers...


----------



## P11

Should i update the firmware on mine, and his router?
I saw a message on the D-Link website saying that we should not update our firmware over a wireless network, and that if we update it we loose our warranty....both my friend a I have a wireless D-Link router, what do we do?


----------



## Geoff

You connect to it via a wired ethernet cord.


----------

